# 3 tanks, 3 shots



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2011)

I currently have three aquariums at home; 25 litre nano, 60 litre iwagumi and a 240 litre jungle.  

Here's a shot from each that I took this evening with my new 24-105 lens, all handheld with tank lighting only.

It's nice having three tanks, as you can really diversify with the 'scaping styles and learn a lot from each set-up.

Maintenance isn't too intensive - two to four hours a week at the moment for all three.  I do it mostly at weekends.

Each tank also fits nicely into our living space, so even the missus doesn't mind!


----------



## Gfish (14 Mar 2011)

Great shots George, now can we see the full tanks they're from please


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2011)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Great shots George, now can we see the full tanks they're from please


Thanks. 









The jungle is under wraps until it's published in PFK soon.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

Looking good George, which fish are those on the last photo? They look great


----------



## Garuf (15 Mar 2011)

Columbian tetras? If so they're real mini piranhas.


----------



## Gfish (15 Mar 2011)

That second tank, is that the one you had at that art exhibition thing in London? If so it's come on so well. I much prefer it with dense growth like this.
I'm a big fan of columbian tetras, I had a shoal of 12 recently. Loved them!  
I wouldnt say they were like piranhas mind :-/


----------



## Tom (15 Mar 2011)

Look great George - what settings were you at for the Jungle shot? The shot looks so clean and crisp, and I can never seem to get enough speed or DOF in my shots.


----------



## mdhardy01 (15 Mar 2011)

Hi George 
Just a quick question
In the last picture of what I assume is the jungle tank is that hygrophilia pinifitada
Growing amongst what looks like tenellus?
I'm thinking of getting some of this to go amongst my crypts in my 5 foot jungle mess
Just wanted to know if it a fast grower and does it stay low or head for the surface ?
Many thanks
Matt


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Mar 2011)

Nice tanks George, like you say - great to have such different scapes on the go at the same time to see how differently they grow, and the difference in maintenance between the different styles.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good George, which fish are those on the last photo? They look great


Thanks mate. 

They're Hyphessobrycon colombianus, Colombian redfin tetras, as suggested.  

Great fish.  I bought twelve adults (5cm TL) at a really good price from my LFS, MA @ Crowland.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2680



			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> That second tank, is that the one you had at that art exhibition thing in London? If so it's come on so well. I much prefer it with dense growth like this.


Yes, this is my attempt at Amano's concept of re-using the original hardscape but different plant layout.  I'm glad you like it.  There's journal dedicated to it here if you're interested - viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14467



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Look great George - what settings were you at for the Jungle shot? The shot looks so clean and crisp, and I can never seem to get enough speed or DOF in my shots.


Thanks, Tom. 

EXIF data for the jungle shot - http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgefarm ... 6266432060



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Hi George
> Just a quick question
> In the last picture of what I assume is the jungle tank is that hygrophilia pinifitada
> Growing amongst what looks like tenellus?
> ...


Hi Matt

Yes, that's H. pinnatifida.  The other plant is Sagittaria subulata.  It can get quite tall, around 15-20cm.  It carpets quite quickly and will soon smother crypts.




			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice tanks George, like you say - great to have such different scapes on the go at the same time to see how differently they grow, and the difference in maintenance between the different styles.
> 
> Tony


Cheers mate! 

My head is buzzing with ideas for new 'scapes in the 60cm and 120cm.  Exciting times.


----------



## mdhardy01 (16 Mar 2011)

thanks george
might give it a miss then
really looking forward to seeing the jungle in pfk
matt


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> EXIF data for the jungle shot - http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgefarm ... 6266432060



Envy you mate, I can only shot decent photos at ISO100  .. maybe later this year I'll upgrade my camera body.
BTW excellent fish shots!


----------



## John Starkey (16 Mar 2011)

Whey Hey who,s got his new lens then    ,nice shots George now there will now stopping you which is good for us really as you do take a good image   ,keep em coming mate,

take care john.


----------

